# car subwoofers



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Nov 10, 2007)

Today i was in walmart and saw car subwoofers and i saw for $20  300watt roadmaster something subwoofers and they were either 10 or 12", perhaps i gt them what are the other things i would need to buy  and how do they connect to the cars audio?


----------



## EidoloN (Nov 10, 2007)

dont buy that junk,that shit is gonna fall quickly!


----------



## ghost (Nov 10, 2007)

> what are the other things i would need to buy and how do they connect to the cars audio?


 You will need a amp. Then will need power +&- power cables for the amp (Positive from car batt wiv FUSE! running to the amp then a ground some where on the chassis). Also cable running from the head unit to the amp (audio and signal cables). Then from the amp cables +&- to the sub.

Think thats about it for a basic setup.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Nov 10, 2007)

seems pretty complicated, but if i did buy a decent one for 150bucks how much would best buy charge you to set it up


----------



## whatthehuh (Nov 10, 2007)

Yea everything ghost mentioned. RCA cables for signal output to amp, but your head unit must have the outputs. If not you can convert your speaker outputs into rca leads for about 20 bucks, then to amp. Some amps have direct imputs for the speaker leads too, if you dont want to replace your head unit thats another option. I would probably stay away from those subs.

Call best buy and ask em what their install rates are, tell em what ya want and they should give you an esimate.


----------



## dave_w (Nov 10, 2007)

Ignore the cheap subs, they'll sound awful and die quickly.

I like my 10" Kenwood Tsunamis. Have them for a year, and they've survived a brutal upstate NY winter and a blazing summer, no damage.

I also like Rockford Fosgate amps, I use 1000W (same as my computer's PSU...hmmm). But really I would also give Kenwood's amps a listen.

Install at Best Buy will be good. I do mine myself, but if that's not an option for you (it can get a little tricky and time-consuming, and rather uncomfortable if you want to do it now, in the cold), BB is a good bet. I've seen some pretty gnarly "professional" installations. My first paid-for install was what convinced me to do all my electronics stuff myself.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.roadmasterusa.com/manuals/rts3000t_eng.pdf

there is the link to the subwoofers that were only 20 bucks, my question is, do i need a amplifier and if not how do these get powered up


----------



## ghost (Nov 11, 2007)

For the above you would get away with out a amp because the RMS is only 60W. Save your money mate, summin like that is not worth it.


----------



## whatthehuh (Nov 11, 2007)

xxxalpinexxx80 said:


> http://www.roadmasterusa.com/manuals/rts3000t_eng.pdf
> 
> there is the link to the subwoofers that were only 20 bucks, my question is, do i need a amplifier and if not how do these get powered up



You'll need an amp to power any sub woofer otherwise its not even worth putting it in. you'll barely even hear it running unless you put your ear right up to it.

I'd scrap those subs. Invest between 150-200 and get yaself a decent single 10" kicker, that would kick the crap outa those subs ^ I've always been a fan of kicker. they have from entry level right up to serious competition components. Then find a small high current quality amp. us , kicker or fosgate or phenix gold are a few solid choices that come to mind. You can find them used on ebay etc for alot better prices if your on a tight budget.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 11, 2007)

An amp is absolutly necessary. Dont run a sub off the head unit!
The amp needs to be powered directly off your battery. 
You should probably get an after-market head unit because stock head units don't have preamp outs. The amp connects to your headunit's preamp output via RCA cables. You also have to wire in a remote wire so your amp turns on with the head unit. Then you can connect the sub to the amp.
It's somewhat involved and can be expensive if you buy everything retail. A decent head unit is $130 off ebay, decent amp is about $150, and get a decent sub for $100 plus a sub box for around $70. If you buy off ebay and look around for good deals on craigslist you can get a good setup for around $250.

And don't go cheap! If you are going to put in subs, do it right! Here's a good website for car audio crutchfield.com


----------



## ghost (Nov 11, 2007)

> An amp is absolutly necessary.



The sub he linked is 60W RMS! now adays head units can put out a 50W signal on a single chanel(PEAK)! So yeah you could run it off the head unit and yes you could hear it, it would just be crap though!


----------



## BigPMassey (Nov 11, 2007)

ghost said:


> The sub he linked is 60W RMS! now adays head units can put out a 50W signal on a single chanel! So yeah you could run it off the head unit and yes you could hear it, it would just be crap though!



You are right most headunits now put out about 50W/channel, but that is peak power not RMS.  Most headunits run around 18W RMS.


----------



## ghost (Nov 11, 2007)

^ Indeed, just to sayin that a amp is absolutly not necessary. I dont care about the quality and how loud etc its gonna be, sure it will suck but it is doable!



> but that is peak power not RMS


Yup, post edited.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah i changed my mind for thise i guess


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 11, 2007)

ghost said:


> The sub he linked is 60W RMS! now adays head units can put out a 50W signal on a single chanel(PEAK)! So yeah you could run it off the head unit and yes you could hear it, it would just be crap though!



Why in gods green earth would you run a sub off the head unit? You want the amp to be able to over power the sub. It just amazes me how people who don't know what they are talking about insist that they are right and give people bad info.


----------



## ghost (Nov 11, 2007)

^ lol 


> Why in gods green earth would you run a sub off the head unit?


God knows but you can!



> you want the amp to be able to over power the sub.


Agree



> It just amazes me how people who don't know what they are talking about insist that they are right and give people bad info.


Oh but I made it clear that I do know what im on about, your the one who said "amp is absolutly necessary". 
I agree to an extent but you made it sound like it wasnt possible. If you read my 1st reply I gave him all the info he needed to get started. That is "bad info" huh??


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 11, 2007)

ghost said:


> ^ lol
> 
> God knows but you can!
> 
> ...



If you ever say it's ok to run a sub off a head unit, you dont know wtf you are talking about. It's like running a gaming rig off a 200w psu, sure you could do it but it would run like utter shit.


----------



## ghost (Nov 11, 2007)

And where did I say it was ok, read the PDF dumb ass! its clearly shows you that you can run it directly from the head unit. Its not a mega sub so its possible to do so!!!



> you dont know wtf you are talking about.


 heh and it sounds like you do... 
Well come on expert wanna see pix n vids of the systems you have fitted!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 11, 2007)

ghost said:


> And where did I say it was ok, read the PDF dumb ass! its clearly shows you that you can run it directly from the head unit. Its not a mega sub so its possible to do so!!!
> 
> heh and it sounds like you do...
> Well come on expert wanna see pix n vids of the systems you have fitted!



Pics-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Vid-http://youtube.com/watch?v=LCuowu0-CCc
Happy?


----------



## ghost (Nov 12, 2007)

^ haha my sister could have done a better job than that mate. Sony xplods.... and your moaning about the sub in the PDF... ur a joke.

Fitted Audio systems 1250w sub RMS! front components @ 100w RMS installed in a Fiesta ST... Won a Single sub brive by event at Sound off 2006, then after that got a in car reading of 143.1db. Will post pics, vids later.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 12, 2007)

Sure you will


----------



## ghost (Nov 12, 2007)

hehe well this is the 1st one, In a Zetec S that was with 6x9s rather than the component speakers but same twister series amp and audio systems sub and yes it would own ur sony crap. 

http://www.ghostkillah.com/vidsub1.html

Rig spec of the fiesta ST is:

head unit is a alipine 9815 & alpine 6 disc mp3 changer
front components are audio system px160's (17cm) powered by an audio system F2-190 @ 100wrms
sub is an audio system xion dvc 15" powered by an audio system F2-500 @ 1250wrms in 3.5cf ported box
phoenix gold bass cube
sound deadening etc
sub amp has 2awg wire with 150amp fuse
components amp has 4awg with 120amp fuse
battery is an optima red top



Will post more when I see him next...

Come on you must have summin better than that EXPERT?


----------



## Michael (Nov 12, 2007)

My winter setup;

http://pspscene.net/vid1


Diamond D6D2 12" @ 1.8 cu/ft ported before displacement, box tuned to 35Hz
RF 25 to Life Punch 75 - bridged @ 741wRMS @ 4 ohms ( I don't usually do RF, but this amp was on sale and is limited edition.. )

Excuse the rattling and buzzing, my camera doesn't do well with sound, only video and pictures  

That single D2 12 pushes the roof of my car up around 1 - 1.5", and is currently at 1/8 gain (half of what it should be set at to match my HU)

Technical crap;

1/0awg power/ground 
100amp ANL under the hood 
8awg from the amp to the sub, and in the box
The box is constructed of 1.25" MDF all around, the face is double slab, I planned on sinking the sub, but never did.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 13, 2007)

ghost said:


> hehe well this is the 1st one, In a Zetec S that was with 6x9s rather than the component speakers but same twister series amp and audio systems sub and yes it would own ur sony crap.
> 
> http://www.ghostkillah.com/vidsub1.html
> 
> ...


when did i say i was an expert? And I hope you are just kidding about the whole "mine is better then yours therefor i know more then you" routine because after your 8 years old it's not cute.
I was looking online and the only audio system 15" sub was a helon model, not dvc and it has a peak of 10,000 watts which i highly doubt you could afford (600euros). So post a link to the "audio system xion 15" sub" or i am calling your bluff.



makmillion said:


> My winter setup;
> 
> http://pspscene.net/vid1
> 
> ...


pretty awesome setup you got going there  I need to get one decent sub and bridge my amp to it so it will save some room in my jeep.


----------



## ghost (Nov 13, 2007)

Stupid ass! 





> I was looking online and the only audio system 15" sub was a helon model


 lol its on here motonoob http://www.audio-system.de/audio/

Also if you go here http://www.realmofexcursion.com/brands/audiosystem.htm

There are a couple of rigs with 15" X-ions and OH YES is that the one I installed at the top?? I believe it is...

Sit down noob, you know nothing.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 13, 2007)

ghost said:


> Stupid ass!  lol its on here motonoob http://www.audio-system.de/audio/
> 
> Also if you go here http://www.realmofexcursion.com/brands/audiosystem.htm
> 
> ...



Like i said, helon. The last link you posted was most likely posted by you because its listed as "Jezz's 15" X-ion DVC in a 3.5 cu. ft. ported enclosure, powered by a Audio System F2-500 1250Wrms @ 2 ohm." which is almost a direct copy+paste of what you said earlier. So "ghostnoob", in case you didnt read my earlier post or just decided to ignore it, post a link to a "system audio xion dvc 15"", not helon "noob", lol!

EDIT: I whatched that video and it's the same rig that you posted earlier. So if you really have it then it would nullify that realofexcursions link, or you dont have that sub at all.


----------



## Jezz (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello all, i'm the mate Ghost speaks of, its my install in question, anything you want to know please ask, the sub is infact an audio system xion 15" dvc, the helon model you have seen is the next model up from mine, also there is the radeon model which is the 1 down from mine


----------



## ghost (Nov 13, 2007)

> "ghostnoob"


tushay Motoxrdude... tushay

Right have gone out my way to get pix that were taken  30 secs ago!

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/ghostfacesuk/13112007010.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee255/ghostfacesuk/13112007009.jpg


----------



## whatthehuh (Nov 14, 2007)

a 10,000 watt speaker?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 15, 2007)

ghost said:


> tushay Motoxrdude... tushay
> 
> Right have gone out my way to get pix that were taken  30 secs ago!
> 
> ...



Ok, that satisfies me


----------

